
I Quit YouTube [video] - HNLurker2
https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Ii-EwaPfAC0
======
mhkool
the video ends with "subscribe for more videos like this" hahahahahah

~~~
HNLurker2
The video is more about how he quit for a long time. And explaining why he
quit. I have no idea why the title got changed.

